# scott and cannondale



## kanekikapu

does anyone have thoughts about the 2005 scott speedster s1 with ultegra? mainly, i wanted to know about the frame (looks like they dont have replaceable dropout)... so i just have no idea that or a 05 cannondale r1000 is better (that does comes with replaceable dropouts along with beer can thin tubings)


----------



## h20jacket

Can't offer any wisdom on the dropout... but I recently bought a Scott speedster s2 (105's) and absolutely love it. It's fast and rides great. I liked the cannondale r900 but the Scott fit much better. This was the first road bike I've purchased so I also liked that it was a complete 105 group rather than mixed (which I didn't know the relative qualities of the other substitue components).


----------



## jtc140

I am glad to hear that you love your Speedster S2. I am currently considering a Scott Speedster S2, a Cannondale R900 and a Giant TCR. I want a biek taht is fast, responsive while climbing well and stable on fast decents. I originally thought that i would go with and Ultregra Groupo, but I've decided to be more level headed and go with the 105. I am very impressed with the Scott, and while there are endless articles about the CR1, there isn't much written about the Speedster. they havne;t been in the US that long, so i am not surprised.

I am impressed with their R&D and it seems as if they are carefully engineered. How does it handle? I live in Philadelphia and need somthing that can conquer the Manayunk Wall




h20jacket said:


> Can't offer any wisdom on the dropout... but I recently bought a Scott speedster s2 (105's) and absolutely love it. It's fast and rides great. I liked the cannondale r900 but the Scott fit much better. This was the first road bike I've purchased so I also liked that it was a complete 105 group rather than mixed (which I didn't know the relative qualities of the other substitue components).


----------



## Takashi

hello there - I am also in the market for a road bike and like you, I am considering numerous bikes in the $1000 - $1300 price range. I am currently looking at the following bikes:
Giant TCR2
Giant OCR1
Specialized Allez Elite Double
Scott Speedster S1
Scott Speedster S2
Scott Speedster S3
Cannondale R700
Trek 1500
Trek 2100

These bikes are for the most part comparable, but the Scott Speedster S1 is obviously a little above these in terms of componentry (full Ultegra). 

That being said, I stopped by one of my LBS's today just to look around. They carry Scott, Trek, and Raleigh. Anyhow, I was speaking with one of the sales-people, gave him the general specs I was looking for (along with the price range), and he steered me toward the Scotts. Unfortunately they did not have a Speedster S2 to testride, but I was fortunate enough to take an S1 out for a ride. But perhaps that was a bad idea because the bike rode GREAT, and to get into one I would be looking at $1400 before tax. The only bike I can really compare this one to is my brother's Felt F65, which has full 105 componentry. Although the F65 felt good, the Scott S1 felt absolutely great. The difference could be due to the Ultegra grouppo that comes with the S1, I'm not sure, but I liked the Scott better. Anyhow, I was very impressed with the S1, and would get it in a heart beat, but the price is a little outside of what I'm looking to spend. I'm hoping I can hop on an S2 or S3 and try those out. 

--greg--


----------



## Jared

Takashi said:


> hello there - I am also in the market for a road bike and like you, I am considering numerous bikes in the $1000 - $1300 price range. I am currently looking at the following bikes:
> Giant TCR2
> Giant OCR1
> Specialized Allez Elite Double
> Scott Speedster S1
> Scott Speedster S2
> Scott Speedster S3
> Cannondale R700
> Trek 1500
> Trek 2100
> 
> These bikes are for the most part comparable, but the Scott Speedster S1 is obviously a little above these in terms of componentry (full Ultegra).
> 
> That being said, I stopped by one of my LBS's today just to look around. They carry Scott, Trek, and Raleigh. Anyhow, I was speaking with one of the sales-people, gave him the general specs I was looking for (along with the price range), and he steered me toward the Scotts. Unfortunately they did not have a Speedster S2 to testride, but I was fortunate enough to take an S1 out for a ride. But perhaps that was a bad idea because the bike rode GREAT, and to get into one I would be looking at $1400 before tax. The only bike I can really compare this one to is my brother's Felt F65, which has full 105 componentry. Although the F65 felt good, the Scott S1 felt absolutely great. The difference could be due to the Ultegra grouppo that comes with the S1, I'm not sure, but I liked the Scott better. Anyhow, I was very impressed with the S1, and would get it in a heart beat, but the price is a little outside of what I'm looking to spend. I'm hoping I can hop on an S2 or S3 and try those out.
> 
> --greg--


Takashi if you can't test ride the s2 then let me give you a review. I have one and it rides great. The 105 performes really well but i changed it to Ultegra. If you want to save some money then get the S2 cuz the frame is the same as the S1 and the 105s performes just as well as Ultegra. The bike is stiff and very light for the price.(about 8.5 kg for a S frame.) So you should really consider getting the S2 with 105 components and save some money to upgrade to the new 105 10s next year.


----------



## jtc140

Takashi.
Jared is right. I finally test rode an S2 yesterday and it was phenominal. aThe frame is extremely responsive with no slush in the back wheel. it just goes. I rode an a road that was refinished fairly recently, but refinished with a rough edge. The carbon fork soaked up all the vibrations. I am in the same price range as yourself and i found it for $999. they also have the S2 for $1400. it is abit out of my range but the ultregra is the new 10 speed set with the exterior bearing cranks. i need to weight the options for before i can really decide. my problem with spending $1400 is the for $1600 you can for a Scott CR1 with 105 groupo! Either way, the S1 and S2 are amazing machines and won't let us down.




Takashi said:


> hello there - I am also in the market for a road bike and like you, I am considering numerous bikes in the $1000 - $1300 price range. I am currently looking at the following bikes:
> Giant TCR2
> Giant OCR1
> Specialized Allez Elite Double
> Scott Speedster S1
> Scott Speedster S2
> Scott Speedster S3
> Cannondale R700
> Trek 1500
> Trek 2100
> 
> These bikes are for the most part comparable, but the Scott Speedster S1 is obviously a little above these in terms of componentry (full Ultegra).
> 
> That being said, I stopped by one of my LBS's today just to look around. They carry Scott, Trek, and Raleigh. Anyhow, I was speaking with one of the sales-people, gave him the general specs I was looking for (along with the price range), and he steered me toward the Scotts. Unfortunately they did not have a Speedster S2 to testride, but I was fortunate enough to take an S1 out for a ride. But perhaps that was a bad idea because the bike rode GREAT, and to get into one I would be looking at $1400 before tax. The only bike I can really compare this one to is my brother's Felt F65, which has full 105 componentry. Although the F65 felt good, the Scott S1 felt absolutely great. The difference could be due to the Ultegra grouppo that comes with the S1, I'm not sure, but I liked the Scott better. Anyhow, I was very impressed with the S1, and would get it in a heart beat, but the price is a little outside of what I'm looking to spend. I'm hoping I can hop on an S2 or S3 and try those out.
> 
> --greg--


----------



## CumbiaSTL

*Scott CR1*

Where do you guys live the price here in St. Louis is $2,200 !!! I'd love to see one for that price around here.. maybe I could afford the ultegra group... Let me know... maybe I know someone in ur part of the country that could pick one up and shipp it. For $600 it would be worth it - don't you guys think?


----------



## jtc140

CumbiaSTL said:


> Where do you guys live the price here in St. Louis is $2,200 !!! I'd love to see one for that price around here.. maybe I could afford the ultegra group... Let me know... maybe I know someone in ur part of the country that could pick one up and shipp it. For $600 it would be worth it - don't you guys think?


I live in the Philadelphia area. (so i get the ride 'The Wall'. see the wachovia uspro race for detials) I have seen a whole range of prices.


----------



## topflightpro

*I like the Cannondale*

First of all, test ride them and see which fits better. The Speedster has a sloping top tube and comes in general sizes (much like a giant), where as the Cannondales have a more classic top tube and come in specific cm sizes.

That being said, I looked at the Cannondale R1000 and the Speedster S1 before ending up with a Six 13 - it was originally out of my price range, but they offered me a good deal and had 12 months same as cash; also, my wife was sick of looking at bikes and told me to get the Six 13 because she liked the paint job - but I digress.

Anyway, I prefer the ride and build quality of the Cannondale over the Scott. The Caad 8 frame is almost indistinguishable from the Six 13 on short rides (less than 30 miles). It is light and solid and an awesome full aluminum frame. 

The Speedster, though nicely equipped, just didn't impress me as much. It didn't feel as solid and it didn't seem as though as much care had been put into the construction as the Caad 8 frame - granted C-Dale files down its welds, but the Scott's welds were ugly. 

This isn't to say the Scott isn't a quality bike, I just think the C-dale is better, and most of the guys at the LBS agreed - I had to buy the bike out of town because there is no C-Dale or Scott dealer where I live. Even when I considered the CR1 with Ultegra, which was nearly $500 more than the Six 13, the guys in the shop kept steering my toward the C-dale.

I also like that C-dales are handmade in America.

I will say this for Scott, though, they have a GREAT crash replacement plan - it's like $200 to replace a crashed Speedster frame and about $700 to replace a crashed CR1 frame - and they give you the latest version of it. But, it kind of makes you wonder how much mark up there is when you buy it the first time.

Go out, ride them both and see which you like better. Then let us know what you got.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jtc140

*R700 vs. Speedster S2*

This past weekend I had riden a Speedster S2. I was impressed with the Scott. It was tight and responsive. But, all the LBS's are selling out of my size and after more research, I learned that the R700 is a comparable bike, with the Ultegra 9 RD. The 2005 R700 is a CAAD7, but the 2006 are bumping up to CAAD8 with an upgraded BB. They will be priced around $1250. The wishbone seat stays absorb quite abit of the vibrations and the frame is stiff. So, i think that i am goign to wait a week and pick up a 2006 R700. Apparently the R800 will have the Ultegra10 and be priced at $1550.


----------



## Takashi

thanks for the responses! anyhow, now i have found an s2 at my LBS for $900, which is a complete steal! but it is a triple, which i was trying to avoid at all cost. we'll see, otherwise, i may just go with an S3...


----------



## Jared

Takashi said:


> thanks for the responses! anyhow, now i have found an s2 at my LBS for $900, which is a complete steal! but it is a triple, which i was trying to avoid at all cost. we'll see, otherwise, i may just go with an S3...


Hey takashi i hope you have not brought the s3 yet. You should get the triple S2 and change the chainring . Ths s3 frame is pretty light but not as light or stiff as the S1 and 2. You should get a better frame rather then the components that you like.


----------



## Takashi

Jared said:


> Hey takashi i hope you have not brought the s3 yet. You should get the triple S2 and change the chainring . Ths s3 frame is pretty light but not as light or stiff as the S1 and 2. You should get a better frame rather then the components that you like.


Ah, so the S3 frame is different than the S2 frame? I assumed that they were the same... I'll have to look into that. Otherwise, the differences between the two seem to be minimal. The brakes are 105 on the S2, vs generic Scott brakes for the S3; the wheels are upgraded to Shimano for the S2, vs. Alex for the S3; and some small differences like the handlebars, seat and seatpost. Otherwise, they seem very similar.

However, an S2 for sub-$900 is quite a good deal. But I got that quote over the phone, and am going to check it out today quickly. 

As far as changing from a triple to a double, without doing much research, what are we looking at? Would I have to change the flightdeck, derailleur, and crank? If so, if you were to estimate, how much would that run me? 

And to add another element to the equation, people are telling me to hold out until the new 105 drivetrain is out, since it is going to 10spd and has an ergonomically improved flightdeck (reportedly lengthened for more comfort). I just don't know if I can hold out much longer, plus when that comes out, I'm sure I won't be able to find anything on sale for at least another year..... And I'm a sucker for a sale 

Thanks again!
--greg--


----------



## Jared

Takashi said:


> Ah, so the S3 frame is different than the S2 frame? I assumed that they were the same... I'll have to look into that. Otherwise, the differences between the two seem to be minimal. The brakes are 105 on the S2, vs generic Scott brakes for the S3; the wheels are upgraded to Shimano for the S2, vs. Alex for the S3; and some small differences like the handlebars, seat and seatpost. Otherwise, they seem very similar.
> 
> However, an S2 for sub-$900 is quite a good deal. But I got that quote over the phone, and am going to check it out today quickly.
> 
> As far as changing from a triple to a double, without doing much research, what are we looking at? Would I have to change the flightdeck, derailleur, and crank? If so, if you were to estimate, how much would that run me?
> 
> And to add another element to the equation, people are telling me to hold out until the new 105 drivetrain is out, since it is going to 10spd and has an ergonomically improved flightdeck (reportedly lengthened for more comfort). I just don't know if I can hold out much longer, plus when that comes out, I'm sure I won't be able to find anything on sale for at least another year..... And I'm a sucker for a sale
> 
> Thanks again!
> --greg--


Hi Takashi yea the S3 frame is different from the S1 and 2. Both the S1 and 2 are made from alloy super lite tubing while the S3 is made from alloy lite tubing. And the welds on the S1-2 are not visable while the welds on the S3 is. And changing from a triple to a double is really not that expensive. I think you will bound to change the cranks to FSA anyways right? And the people at the lbs told me that it would be easy to upgrade from the 105 9s to 10s and cheap too. Or you can sell the 105 9s and add a little more money to buy the 10s


----------



## Takashi

hey jared... it's funny, different bike shops will tell you different things. one of the guys at the local shop basically told me that it would be more trouble than it's worth. i'm not too sure what i'm going to do at this point.

if you check that other thread about the scott bikes, you'll see that when i stopped in to my lbs, the guy also steered me away from the scotts and towards c'dales... in a nutshell, he said that the CAAD7 frame is way better than anything scott puts out, and is worth the extra $$$ you'd shell out for it. so i don't know how to take that, i still think that the scott seems to be a great bike and a great deal, and c'dales are quite a bit more expensive (well, they don't seem to be on sale like the scotts at least).

i think that at this point, i just have to testride as many bikes as i can find until i find the one that fits best and hits my price point....


----------



## jtc140

Takashi.
I am in the same boat as you. I almost pulled the trigger on a Scott S2, then i did abit more research and came across the Cannondale R700. The 2005 is a CAAD7 Ultegra/105 set for $1099. But the 2006 version is a CAAD8 Ultegra/105 for $1250. My LBS said they will have the 2006 within a week or two. Then the 2005's should go on sale.

I learned that Scott frames are not made in Germany, but in Taiwan. (i called Scott and asked) And while i have heard that they are pretty wonderful, and i did test ride, the Cannondales are handmade in Pennsylvania. According to an article i recently read, each frame only has one welder work on it and it can be tracked back to that peson if there is ever a problem. They also have wishbone seat stays which absorb quite abit of road vibrations. They have been said to be very comparable to CF seat stays. 

I have yet to test ride the Cannondale, but i plan to tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes. In the end thats the only way you are going to know which bike is right for YOU.

Good Luck.


----------



## Takashi

good information jtc, that was the exact cannondale i was looking at (r700), but my LBS still had it for $1199. on a side note, have you seen it in flat black? i dont know if that's your thing, but i thought it looked sick! i think ideally, if i could get the r700 double in flat black on sale, i'd do it  but i don't know the chances of that, and i doubt that i'd go for the '06 at $1250. do you know if the 06 come with the 10spd 105/ultegra mix?

but that's odd about the whole wishbone rear end... conceptually i could understand why that design would be more comfortable (allows a bit more flex), but i've read that in general CAAD frames are pretty stiff (almost uncomforably stiff). 

anyhow, let me know how the testride goes. once i have time, i'm going to do the same thing...


----------



## midlife_xs's

[They also have wishbone seat stays which absorb quite abit of road vibrations. They have been said to be very comparable to CF seat stays.]

And to think that some guys here can attest that they cannot descern any difference between a carbon seat stay vs. one made of steel.

This is not a flame. I just wanted to point out the bike is the sum of its parts. Not necessarily because it has a wishbone seat stays translate *to absorb a bit*. As a matter of fact, one builder says the wishbone is stiffer than the standard dual. Cannondale even has models that have curve seat stays which according to them are more comfortable than the others. 

[I have yet to test ride the Cannondale, but i plan to tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes. In the end thats the only way you are going to know which bike is right for YOU.]

Amen. You just have to test ride and see for yourself.


----------



## kilo639

*I replaced S1 with R1000...My review*

My first road bike was the Scott S1. I loved it. Hit by car at 40 mph and bike was done. I was too for about a month. After a long debate I ended up replacing it with the R1000. I think the R1000 is better looking, and I get tons of comments on it. However, I think the S1 was stiffer and much sturdier at higher downhill speeds. The R1000 seems to have a sort of lateral flex when climbing or sprinting. I loved the front fork on the Scott and the fact that you didn't see everyone and their brother on one. The R1000 has a better wheelset and carbon seatpost and crankset. The R1000 fits like a glove and I have been very comfortable...the saddle on the S1 sucked. You can't go wrong either way. I like the American made Cannondale and know that there is alot of R and D in the frame.


----------



## topflightpro

*Cannondale's on sale*

REI carries most Cannondale models and they have their bikes on sale 15 to 20 percent off starting today and going through the week I think.

The other great thing about buying at REI is they have lifetime happiness gaurantees on anything you buy, so if you don't like it after six months, you can bring it back. I've never actually done that, but it is nice to know you can.


----------



## jvilevac

*Same Decision*



Takashi said:


> hey jared... it's funny, different bike shops will tell you different things. one of the guys at the local shop basically told me that it would be more trouble than it's worth. i'm not too sure what i'm going to do at this point.
> 
> if you check that other thread about the scott bikes, you'll see that when i stopped in to my lbs, the guy also steered me away from the scotts and towards c'dales... in a nutshell, he said that the CAAD7 frame is way better than anything scott puts out, and is worth the extra $$$ you'd shell out for it. so i don't know how to take that, i still think that the scott seems to be a great bike and a great deal, and c'dales are quite a bit more expensive (well, they don't seem to be on sale like the scotts at least).
> 
> i think that at this point, i just have to testride as many bikes as i can find until i find the one that fits best and hits my price point....


Takashi...What was your final decision on a bike? I'm actually in the same situation. I'm undecided between a 2006 Scott Speedster S20 or a 2006 Cannondale R800. I have a professional fitting scheduled for Jan. 9th to see which bike would fit better. However, I'll ride both to make my final decision. My LBS has been great to deal with and I'm definitely purchasing a bike from them.


----------



## jtc140

*Scott then Cannondale and finally LeMond*

the cannondale is an amazing bike. i rode both and the welds on the scott i realized are rather sloppy. cannondales are handmade and if a weld fails, they track it back the that indivisual welder. don't get me wrong, it is a large, mass production company, but they seem to have better quality control than Scott. I was about to buy the cannondale R800 then i was offered a brand new 2004 LeMond Alpe d'Huez for $750. i could not pass it up. I am very surprised how well it rides. All of the write-ups said that 'it climbs like a goat' and they were right.

good luck with your decision. it really all comes down to fit and feel.

-j


----------



## Crazy Attacker

I had a R1000 (CAAD 7) before my CR1.
I don't know how the speeder is after 3 years of use, but my R1000 is now less rigid then it was and last october I broked my fork, because the fork have 3 year...no warranty, and it wasn't an accident! My weigth is just 74kgs for 1m86.
Cannondale make beautiful and efficient bike, but they are also made to be change every year.....
I had a mountain bike a Cannondale and I don't know how many time I needed to go back to my LBS to change bearing and free wheel, Cannondale admit that the quality of the wheel wasn't enought rigid for the frame.

So make your choice


----------



## jvilevac

*Thanks!*



Crazy Attacker said:


> I had a R1000 (CAAD 7) before my CR1.
> I don't know how the speeder is after 3 years of use, but my R1000 is now less rigid then it was and last october I broked my fork, because the fork have 3 year...no warranty, and it wasn't an accident! My weigth is just 74kgs for 1m86.
> Cannondale make beautiful and efficient bike, but they are also made to be change every year.....
> I had a mountain bike a Cannondale and I don't know how many time I needed to go back to my LBS to change bearing and free wheel, Cannondale admit that the quality of the wheel wasn't enought rigid for the frame.
> 
> So make your choice


Thanks for the info. I've been doing a lot of research here in the forums and I'm also going to add the Orbea's into the mix. Great thing about my LBS is that they carry Trek, Cannondale, Scott, Orbea, Litespeed, and a few others.


----------



## wakeboardR2wheels

*scott or cannondale*

Hey everyone. Great post. I've recently went through this. I got into mtb about a year ago and purchased a nice Cannondale Prophet FS bike. I love it in every way possible! It's been great. Recently I decided to get a road bike. I started looking at cannondale for obvious reasons, but my lbs carries Scott and suggested I try some out. I didn't really have a budget, maybe $1500 or less, but I'm a sucker for features/benefits. The LBS had a left over 05 Speedster S2 and a new Speedster S20, with the new 10sp 105, carbon rear seat stays, etc... I ended up riding both bikes and honestly couldn't tell a difference between the two. Did I mention this was my first road bike? I liked that the Scott used full 105 groups - including brakes, which cannondale didn't - at least on similar priced models. I was able to snag the S2 for a good price on sale - $925, and the S20 was just over $1400 I believe. So far I've rode it a handfull of times and it seems great. No complaints, it handles great and seems fast - but again, coming off a mtb I'm sure anything would seem fast!


----------



## scolmena

*Recently went for the speedster s1*

Hi all,

Great posts. By no means am I an expert rider, but I have logged more than a few miles. I recently went through the buying process and finally decided on the Scott Speedster S1 after researching and test riding Giant, Cannondale, Bianchi and Specialized. All were major upgrades to my 12 year old Cannondale, so it took more than a few test rides to find my favorite. I was looking for a deal on an '05 and it came down to the S1 and r1000. Similarly priced at $1400ish. Both bikes were test riden on the unforgiving streets of downtown Manhattan and both were great rides. But it ultimately came down to which was most comfortable for me. I could have stayed on the scott for ever, smooth, fast and responsive. I felt a little sluggish on the Cannondale, but that is just me. I did read that for bigger riders, the scott may not be the way to go, but at 165lbs, I felt unstoppable. Anyway, I took the plunge, which is tough to do when you get into analysis paralysis. At one point, I priced out just upgrading all the components on my old bike, but that proved costlier. I will use the old bike as my knock around bike. Tomorrw looks to be a nice day in the Westchester New York area, so I hope to do a 40 mile loop and put the new ride through its paces. I will write back and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## jvilevac

*Different Direction After Fitting*

Well...my initial decision was going to be between the Cannondale R800 and the Scott S20. However, after a professional fitting by my LBS, I switched gears because my measurements ruled out the Scott. This left the Cannondale and a new arrival, the Orbea line.

After everything was said and done, I went with a 2005 Orbea Mitis in Alpha Blue/Blue. It just came in the other day and I just got back from looking at it at the LBS. I'm very happy with my decision. The final fit is next week.

Thanks for all the info...


----------



## scolmena

*05' S1 - First ride*

Hey, congrats on the purchase.Â* It sure is tough, isn't it.Â* I finally took out my new S1 yesterday (over 60 degrees here in Westchester, NY).Â* I took it out on the North County trail which is comprised of a few moderate climbs, but relatively flat throughout.Â* I was very pumped and the S1 did not dissapoint.Â* It was everything that I had hoped for in a new bike.Â* Strong, light, responsive and the 10 speed Ultegra performed flawlessly.Â* There were a few spots where the pavement was damaged and this baby just rolled over it dampening all the shock.Â* Geometry was perfect for me also.Â* I had none of the usual aches and pains that come with the first ride of the year, except for the butt.Â* Not sold on the seat just yet, but will give it a couple hundred miles.Â* Got in 24 miles in the time I had and hope to add more during the week.Â* The bike took its first fall, wind gust knocked it over while I was changing shoes, just a nic on the shimano pedals that I had put on, which I understand is common.Â* The cheapo bar endÂ* plug cracked, but otherwise fine.Â* Bound to happen and I am glad it is out of the way and I can stop babying the thing.... 

Even though this is a Scott group, let us know how the Orbea handles when you get it on the road.Â* Good Luck!


----------



## felmonk

*Go Arione*

Sergio, 

If the seat is killing you, I'd recommend the Fizik Arione. 

I spent 2 agonizing months on my R700''s stock saddle and instantly saw a difference when I slapped that puppy on! http://forums.roadbikereview.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=511230#
EEK!





scolmena said:


> Hey, congrats on the purchase.�* It sure is tough, isn't it.�* I finally took out my new S1 yesterday (over 60 degrees here in Westchester, NY).�* I took it out on the North County trail which is comprised of a few moderate climbs, but relatively flat throughout.�* I was very pumped and the S1 did not dissapoint.�* It was everything that I had hoped for in a new bike.�* Strong, light, responsive and the 10 speed Ultegra performed flawlessly.�* There were a few spots where the pavement was damaged and this baby just rolled over it dampening all the shock.�* Geometry was perfect for me also.�* I had none of the usual aches and pains that come with the first ride of the year, except for the butt.�* Not sold on the seat just yet, but will give it a couple hundred miles.�* Got in 24 miles in the time I had and hope to add more during the week.�* The bike took its first fall, wind gust knocked it over while I was changing shoes, just a nic on the shimano pedals that I had put on, which I understand is common.�* The cheapo bar end�* plug cracked, but otherwise fine.�* Bound to happen and I am glad it is out of the way and I can stop babying the thing....
> 
> Even though this is a Scott group, let us know how the Orbea handles when you get it on the road.�* Good Luck!


----------

